# Pull and reset toilet



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

That was the page I got today for my 12:30 p.m. call..............
About a hour later I pull up to a big older house with a nice couple of customers (btw, a refreshing change in atmosphere from the bone heads zipping up and down the freeway taking their Monday lunch brakes) I get a few tools and a wax ring, and I'm ready to go to town, I was thinking I'll be out of here in 30 minutes......:whistling2:
Then I pull the W/C and guess what I saw...............this :blink:








I'm thinking then where is the flange that this W/C sat on? It couldn't of been like this since these people bought their nice old house.
Then I flip the W/C on it's back and what do you think I found? 








Well that gets me thinking I better get to work scrapping that deteriorated flange and wax off the old W/C and get me a flange, a wax ring, a bolt kit down, time to grab a putty knife, a trash bag some rags a drill and some wood screws,.. I've been there done that before but I have never seen a flange in that bad of shape.....anyway I clean up the W/C.......:gun_bandana:








Then I get the thing done cause I like it that way...........:cool2:








After all was said and done I was out of there in a little over a hour, just another job and another day for a service and repair plumber :whistling2:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Was it a sit and spin flange?


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

The old one probably was a spinner, the cust said they had the flange changed in 84 or 86. The w/c wasn't even loose btw, they said when they flushed it it would rain down stairs through the basement ceiling that's why they thought it just needed new wax. Usually when they have a broken flange, the w/c will move a little to the left or to the right, this one was solid, I'd imagine the 2" hub exit on the back of the w/c trap locked it in to the old spinner hub on the flange long after the spinner was gone probably aiding in squishing the wax away soon after it crumbled.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I have seen these before. The way you repaired it was the was the same I have done. Nice repair bro


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

"I'll be outta here in 30 minutes."-famous last words we've all said.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> "I'll be outta here in 30 minutes."-famous last words we've all said.


My brother hates when I say that. :laughing:


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> "I'll be outta here in 30 minutes."-famous last words we've all said.


I said 45 minutes at 5:20 today. Left the job at 7:40.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Rule number 4..... "old house old pipes" That's how we do it too


----------

